# Humor Forum Rules



## Bob Hubbard

Simple rules:

1- Keep them primarily Martial-Arts related.  Non-MA ones are allowed, but they better be funny.

2- Keep em on the Clean side.  (think PG-13, not R or XXX)


Several recent posts have gotten close to crossing a few lines, and this is a general, friendly reminder.

:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Also, please check out the -entire- humor forum... theres a lot of older jokes that have been posted 2 or 3 times.  Please check first before posting, expecially the MA related ones.  (Helps me save on database space.)

Much Thanks!

:asian:


----------



## Mon Mon

Now i know what happened when you put my name under Yomamma i was a little more than confused


----------



## moromoro

hahaha

what about if its not MA related but funny as hell can we make an exception


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Non MA is allowable, as long as they (and any jokes) are within our guidelines.

The funny bit helps.


----------



## moromoro

thanks kaith


----------



## Rich Parsons

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> Simple rules:
> 
> 1- Keep them primarily Martial-Arts related.  Non-MA ones are allowed, but they better be funny.
> 
> 2- Keep em on the Clean side.  (think PG-13, not R or XXX)
> 
> 
> Several recent posts have gotten close to crossing a few lines, and this is a general, friendly reminder.
> 
> :asian:



Please read

Thank You


----------



## Pheonix

what about the sensitive religous tied jokes but not to religous.

Farang


----------



## shesulsa

Pheonix said:
			
		

> what about the sensitive religous tied jokes but not to religous.
> 
> Farang


I'd stay away from religious jokes, Adam.


----------

